# getting an oppurtunity



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

how do you get the crows low enought to shoo them...they seem to be too high and out of reach for any shotgun around here


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

dont know im having the same promblem....may i suggest using some decoys to get them low enough to the ground to inspect the decoy???

Or use 3 inch or 3 1/2 inch shells


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

3 1/2's are a little pricey for tryin to shoot 10 crow a day...the decoys might work


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Couple things......... other than turkeys a crow has probable the best eye sight of any bird. Full camo or a very good blind is needed. Stay away from really tall trees if possible because they will always fly higher than the tree tops when first coming in. Do use decoys if you can. They need something to draw their attention to so they won't spot you. BassPro and Cabelas sells them in a three pack for about $12-$14. Watch the back of your hands............. more reflection is given off by the back of the hands than any other part of the body. 1 & 1/8 load of number 7.5 or #8 shot in 2 3/4 shells is all I use and mostly a mod choke though lately I have switched to a light modified choke with good results. 3 & 1/2 shell will serve no other purpose than to beat you to death. If you're shooting local crows give it a week or two in between shoots at the same location. They learn fast and if you miss they won't come back for awhile.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

alright..thanks...the tree tops thing does make sense...but ill give the decoys a try

:beer:


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Definately go with a few decoys. If you have snow, mound a bit up, throw an old deer hide over it, spray a little red spray paint around on the snow to simulate a little blood, not much though. Set the decoys nearby. Has worked for me in the past.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

all i use is 1 single decoy out about 40 yards in a field. sit in a shady spot with the wind at ur back and call away. usually i get a red tail hawk or two attack the decoy right away (u may not want to shoot em cuz their protected, but do what u want) but they wil give up in a few minutes. just keep calling and crows will eventually come in.

they will swing in outta range and swoopp towards u giving u a good shot.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I noticed your a PA boy. When I lived there I really liked hunting crows in the late summer. Try this it it will work I promise. Find a spot in the woods were you know there are crows in the area. Use the canopy to you advantage. Do some aggressive calling and the crows will come diving through the trees to see what is going on. Its great fun. They are not easy to hit diven through the trees but your shotguning skill will increase. If you hunt over a field you need deeks.


----------



## carpy7b (Mar 25, 2006)

While all the talk about hunting crows in good ol' PA is here, I might as well join in on the fun. One of my favorite places to set up on crows using the "Run and Gun" method is in a collection of low pines, giving the crows a reason to fly lower than they would in an area consisting of taller trees. Call aggressively to get the birds fired up, and the thickness of the pines will give them a reason to fly low and right over your head to see what all the racket is about. Don't get too hidden though, because if you get too deep into the cover, you wont be able to shoot! Give it a try!

:sniper:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Carpy,
Excellent point about being hidden. Being well hidden is important but you also have to be able to get a good shot at the birds once they get in good killing range.

Bob A.


----------

